# mullet net.



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am looking to buy a mullet net, it will be my first one so i dont need the best but do want a decent one. i can throw smaller bait nets so i think i will be able to do it just fine. what would be a decent one to get and where should i look. thanks


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a custom 12' wilfong mullet net I can sell for $100. Paid 250 a about 4 months ago. Will even show ya how to throw it. I just bought a new one.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I would suggest a 10ft net. The rule of thumb is 1lbs per ft. So that means a 10ft with 10lbs. The big question would what are you after, roe mullet, silver mullet? This will determine what mesh size you want to go with or a all around net. I would go with the .177 to .207 mesh thickness if you can, you want your first net to be durable because you may hang it on stuff and just being new to it. 

Building nets seems to be a dying art these days. The choices are getting slim.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Contact David Allison @ (813) 943-3315


----------



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks bigrick. Sounds like a good deal but I think o want a ten footer from all I have read on here and doing other ..


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cast Net*

I built and sold castnets for some 60+ years and find that a starter net should be as long as one can reach up ; especially in a brail net.

After you become proficient; go to a longer net.

Most of my brail nets were about 7 feet long with the bag nets being 9 feet long. Easy to make up and throw.

I made one 11 foot bag net but the customer wasn't satisfied with it. Tried a 9 footer and he was happy.

BTW; these were handwoven nets; not the cut and sew monofilament ones sold today. I still have some hand woven webbing for a 7 foot net. I would just extend them when making a bag net.

Another thing: Look at the net's construction. Some are 'skirt' and some 'panel'. I personally prefer the panel ones. Count the number of panels used. You need at least 8; lesser panels make for a 'skinny' net which makes smaller 'spreads'..

Macho nets can cause hernias. JMHO C2


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Charlie2 is right about the panels, The 10 footers I build have a minimum of 10 panels. I see some nets when you spread them out they look like a stop sign not to mention they will spring back if you get a good throw because the the webbing is so stretched out to far.

I think a all around good net for a starter is a 10ft 11/4 mesh 2.5" stretch. I would at least get .177 mono, I would never get .139 mono it doesn't last long. Try and find a 10 footer with 10 to 12lbs of lead on it. Keep it out of the sun light. If it ever gets stiff on you use a little downy in some warm water and let it soak in a bucked for a little while and it softens right up.


----------



## Galapas (Jul 16, 2008)

Jimmy Johnson at johnsoncastnets.com

Bought a 10' mullet net about 3 months ago, best net I have owned!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cast Nets*



Pier-Dude said:


> Keep it out of the sun light. If it ever gets stiff on you use a little downy in some warm water and let it soak in a bucked for a little while and it softens right up.


Pier-Dude is right on!

Sunlight will literally 'cook' the oils from monofilament causing it to become brittle and snap like spaghetti. Use a bucket with a lid to store it.

I haven't ever understood what is accomplished by soaking a monofilament net in fabric softener. Monofilament is inherently stiff which makes it ideal for netmaking.

I can see maybe soaking it if it gets to the point of brittleness(see above) but ordinary fishing can get along without it; Just rinse the net in fresh water to remove fish scales and such, dry and d place it in a shady place. (A bucket with a lid comes to mind).

My handwoven Nylon nets were too soft to fish without dipping. I dipped them in various concoctions like varnish to make them stiff. I usually dyed them in green just to look pretty.

That's about all for now. Keep posting; I find it interesting. C2


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well over time the mono will inherently get stiffer. You are right I always rinse my nets with fresh water, I carry a 10ft hose with me to the pier and wash it after I get a load of mullet, then curl it up ready to go and put a towel over it. The fabric softener can turn a very stiff mono net back to a softer net back the way it was. I use fabric softener on bait nets the most it will relax the puffiness of the net as well. I am not talking every year. I just built a 12ft 12 panel net .208 and I probable will not put softener on it for at least 4 years from now.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Mullet Net*

Rick I sent you a PM about the net for sale.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mullet Nets*

Some questions; kind Sir:

I am curious about a 12 foot, 12 panel net. How many meshes do you start with and can I assume that you cut with 2 bars and a point? It must be one monster net! Did you lead it using 1 lb/foot?

When I did cut and sew a monofilament net, I started with 4 meshes on the top with 2 bars and a point and 8 panels. It made a satisfactory net. I once caught 51 Mullet on a single throw with one. It took two of us to lift/drag it in.

Another guy that I met used 6 meshes on the top with 2 bars and a point and used 9 or even 11 panels to make up the net.. 

Just curious because my netmaking days are over. C2


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Net is sold but I have another 10 footer I might let go. I'm going to see what it would cost to add weight and repair a few small holes and if it's gonna be a bunch I'll end up selling it and having one custom made. Most nets don't come with as much weight as I like.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

*10fter*



bigrick said:


> Net is sold but I have another 10 footer I might let go. I'm going to see what it would cost to add weight and repair a few small holes and if it's gonna be a bunch I'll end up selling it and having one custom made. Most nets don't come with as much weight as I like.


 
let me know ok... pm sent


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> Some questions; kind Sir:
> 
> I am curious about a 12 foot, 12 panel net. How many meshes do you start with and can I assume that you cut with 2 bars and a point? It must be one monster net! Did you lead it using 1 lb/foot?
> 
> ...


I use 4 on top and 1 bow tie with 2 bars. Your lead line is gonna be the same size regardless of how many panels you use But it's nice to have the panels for the meshes not to be stretched out plus being able get more leads. My 12ft is 1.5"/3" stretch/208/14lbs.

I never go more then 4 meshs at the top. I will just add more panels.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mullet Nets*

Pier-Dude:

Thanks for the info. There are many ways to start but, as you say. you end up the same on the bottom with more fullness in the middle. It makes a good throwing net.

I always leaded my brail nets heavier because most were used on piers or boats where transport wouldn't present a a problem. My 7 foot handwoven nylon brail net has 10 lbs of lead and will sink like a rock. It is an 'Easy throwing net'. My bag, or wading nets', were leaded with 1.2lbs of lead per foot.

I also have a flounder net. It has 3"/6" stretched meshes with 9 lbs of lead. It has no brails or horn and uses the Flounder's habit up of rolling up in the net when captured.

Again; thanks for the info. 
BTW; Nice Mullet Picture! C2


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Charlie you seem to know what your doing but it is fun to collaborate with fellow builders. It sounds like you have some good combos. Nice talking with you.


----------

